# For the knitter who has everything....



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Seems a little pricey for sterling silver, what do you think? http://malojos.com/?category=Gauges


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It's really cool - I would invest in it were it half that price, but I really like it and I would definitely wear it, especially the one for tiny needles, since I am a sock knitter and those are the size needles I use the most!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

It's lovely but the price is ridiculous


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

As a unique piece of jewelry it would would be great and I'd love it! But to use to size needles -way too much!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool idea. I've found sterling items have gone up significantly in price. At the local craft shows, a lot of artists have gone to moved away from silver and gone to copper, brass, or aluminum to keep prices down. But for something like this, handmade to order it seems like a fairly reasonable price. Not sure I'd ever invest that much in a gauge ring, but it would be a great conversation piece and functional.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

so cool, I may just have to save up for one. Pricey but I understand the work and precision that goes into making this. So understand cost.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep my needles in their original packaging with the sizes marked. It's a lot cheaper, and can you imagine how large those rings would be on your finger?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Not within my price range.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thought about this a bit more ...

As knitters, we invest hours of our time and money to make an item to be gifted or for sale. We get upset when folks expect us to make them something for $30 or $40 when we know that amount will barely cover the cost of the yarn, much less our time. 

These rings are made of sterling (not cheap) and are handmade. Plus there are the costs of creating and maintaining a web site to sell work online. In order for an artist to stay in business, all these costs need to be covered with enough left over to provide the artist a living wage. 

Just as we value our time and that of the items we create, I'd like to think we would extend that same consideration to other artists.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Considering the amount of time and the proper machining to get it exactly like that I don't think the price would be unreasonable to me. it's a novelty and it does seem to be pricey but it would make a superb conversation piece.
Marge


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love to have this....it is really pretty....but I think it is too pricey as well


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Being a crafter myself I understand having to get your money back to cover costs of supplies ect. but we all know that we never get the total costs back. If you were to include your time spent making the article people would just not buy. I only make things because I like to stay busy and enjoy what I make so sell just to cover the cost of the material. I will charge more if this is a special piece the client wants and is willing to pay the price I will charge for making it.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I love it. Something to add to the list for my DH to get for me when he needs a gift and has no idea what to get.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

It is beautiful and practical. I love it, but will buy yarn instead.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree-the price is ridiculous


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Linday said:


> I love it. Something to add to the list for my DH to get for me when he needs a gift and has no idea what to get.


You might ask him to fill all the holes with diamonds or ruby's the appropriate sizes!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I'd prefer it in stainless steel. I love silver, but it's softer than aluminium or stainless steel knitting needles; I'd be afraid it could be deformed in use.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tad bit expensive, but oh so useful! No, I will not be buying any!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I like the idea of tool as jewelry but in comparing the diameter of the ring I'm wearing now to the length of the pointy section of my knitting needles, I would have to get a very large size ring to get a diameter that would accommodate the pointy section of many of my knitting needles so I could measure the main body of the needle. this tool as jewelry is intriguing so maybe a bracelet, a charm type bracelet or even a flat pendant type shape with a various mm diameter holes would be handier for me than a ring. 
Also, Jessica Jean makes a a good point about the malleability of silver vs. the strength of stainless steel for use as a tool. 
Some of my grandkids got stainless steel rings that were rather attractively laser pierced with dragons and other motifs - the cost was less that $20.00 U.S. I'm pretty sure those are mass produced, they just got them at the Flea Market.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gr8 said:


> ... Some of my grandkids got stainless steel rings that were rather attractively laser pierced with dragons and other motifs - the cost was less that $20.00 U.S. I'm pretty sure those are mass produced, they just got them at the Flea Market.


If the seller is also the maker, maybe you could ask him to make some that could double as needle gauges? Can't hurt to ask!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

I like it but the only thing this Knitter needs is to live to a hundred!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

excellent thinking



MG said:


> Thought about this a bit more ...
> 
> As knitters, we invest hours of our time and money to make an item to be gifted or for sale. We get upset when folks expect us to make them something for $30 or $40 when we know that amount will barely cover the cost of the yarn, much less our time.
> 
> ...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Funny. I just printed out your pattern for your mom's hat and had to look up the conversion for a 2.25mm needle. Now if I had only had this lovely ring to use! (Fat chance!!) Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now that is really unusual!!!! Brought a chuckle to my morning.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am with you on this one, plus what an idea!!! I have bought some sterling silver items and yes, the price of silver has gone up, a bit up so there you have it. Will I be buying it? Maybe.


MG said:


> Thought about this a bit more ...
> 
> As knitters, we invest hours of our time and money to make an item to be gifted or for sale. We get upset when folks expect us to make them something for $30 or $40 when we know that amount will barely cover the cost of the yarn, much less our time.
> 
> ...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Its beautiful...


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, cool!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a grand idea!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Terrific idea, but way out of on what I would pay for it.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

I think this is such a unique piece of jewellry! What a useful item and a conversation piece as well ! I wish it was made in Canada, the exchange rate makes it a bit hard to afford. In US prices I'm sure this person is not making a huge profit, crafters never do, it's a work of love for us all.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would consider it if it was avail.in stainless steel.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

well what a good idea


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

MG said:


> Thought about this a bit more ...
> 
> As knitters, we invest hours of our time and money to make an item to be gifted or for sale. We get upset when folks expect us to make them something for $30 or $40 when we know that amount will barely cover the cost of the yarn, much less our time.
> 
> ...


Well said. Thank you


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think I'd prefer it in stainless steel. I love silver, but it's softer than aluminium or stainless steel knitting needles; I'd be afraid it could be deformed in use.


It might surprise you how well the piece would last if the artist was good at her/his trade. My brother-in-law did metalsmithing in silver and his pieces have lasted for years. It depends in part on the skill of the artist because the metal needs to be tempered to harden it. If you've ever bent a piece of wire back and forth multiple times in order to break it, it was the bending back and forth that tempered the metal, making it brittle to the point you can break it.

When I make my ear wires for earrings, I use half soft copper or silver metal wire, form the ear wire shape on a gig, then put them between two blocks and tap/pound on the blocks until the pieces are hardened and will hold their shape. Even running a plastic coated pair of pliers down a piece of metal wire multiple times will harden it. Sort of freaked me out the first time I did it as it just didn't seem possible that such a simple action could actually change the physical nature of the metal.

The more science-minded of you could probably explain the physics of that process.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd never pay that much, but what a cool idea.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Sterling prices have really gone up. if you cant collect gold. collect sterling


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I couldn't agree more. Custom made artistic items are expensive. If you can afford it and want it...go for it.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

It's pretty and functional...and pricey, but I do know the cost of silver is way up, so the materials would be high to begin with, then there's the craftmanship which we all know is valuable to the crafter. I would buy it if I had money to play with.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful and an incentive to economize! I can see it on
a silver chain worn as a necklace. It would highlight a hand
knit sweater very effectively.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the idea.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nice item


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

MG said:


> Thought about this a bit more ...
> 
> As knitters, we invest hours of our time and money to make an item to be gifted or for sale. We get upset when folks expect us to make them something for $30 or $40 when we know that amount will barely cover the cost of the yarn, much less our time.
> 
> ...


Right on! I am in agreement with you on this, MG. Joan


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, I didn't mean it wasn't WORTH that much! It definitely is! Just that I couldn't afford to spend that much on it. I really do love the idea of it.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Clever idea, something to put on your Christmas list!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Love this. I am wondering how accurate the sizes are since the ring is so small. Not in my price range but I applaud the idea and effort.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lcunitz said:


> Love this. I am wondering how accurate the sizes are since the ring is so small. Not in my price range but I applaud the idea and effort.


There are 3 rings, all different gauges.... good thought, as the ring itself would come in different sizes for each person.


----------



## ani31 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hm-m-m my Spanish is not good, but isn't mal ojos mean bad eyes ??? Ani31


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

I just love the ring ..I emailed Natalia and she will be making bracelets in the near future. I can hardly wait to see them.
I showed the ring to my hubby and he asked if I want it on my wish list for my birthday. If she ships to Canada I just might order one.
I think as a knitter I would be making a statement.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Ouch! I think I'll skip this one, but it would certainly be handy as well as a conversation piece. 
I have about a dozen gauges, somewhere, but usually not at hand. 
I have managed to reliably keep one in the case with my interchangeable needles. It's self defense because Knit Picks is too cheap to put sizes on their needles. A $10 set of fixed bamboo circulars from China has sizes printed on them, but not Knit Picks needles. Except, the size for one set of tips that are a size US 10.75 has the size stamped on the metal at the top of the needle where you attach the cable. I imagine it's only because US gauges don't include that size.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

ani31 said:


> Hm-m-m my Spanish is not good, but isn't mal ojos mean bad eyes ??? Ani31


My poor interpretation was the same. It could mean "evil eye" but I don't know that is any more comforting. Somewhere I have a book of Spanish idioms, but it's as dated as my classes in Spanish.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

it is lovely but do people with that kind of money even knit?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eneurian said:


> it is lovely but do people with that kind of money even knit?


Of course they do! Who else can support the ever-growing possum and qiviut fibre production?? Not I, that's sure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

orrn1951 said:


> I would consider it if it was avail.in stainless steel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MG said:


> ... When I make my ear wires for earrings, I use half soft copper or silver metal wire, ...


Ouch! My ears hurt at just the _idea_ of copper wire inserted in them! I've learned - the hard way, of course - that only three materials are accepted by my ears: 14K gold or better, sterling silver, and surgical steel. Anything else causes me an infection, no matter that I sterilize before insertion.


----------



## NataliaWilson (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, my name is Natalia, and I am the maker of the gauge rings. I hope you guys don't mind me entering the conversation, but I would like to answer this concern. The holes are machined at an angle, so that the needle bypasses the other edge of the ring, so at any ring size they work.

I ream out each hole and test them with multiple knitting needles to make sure they work. 

Someone had mentioned size, they are the size of an average wedding band.

Anyway, I hope that helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NataliaWilson said:


> Hi, my name is Natalia, and I am the maker of the gauge rings. I hope you guys don't mind me entering the conversation, but I would like to answer this concern. The holes are machined at an angle, so that the needle bypasses the other edge of the ring, so at any ring size they work.
> 
> I ream out each hole and test them with multiple knitting needles to make sure they work.
> 
> ...


Thank you very, _very_ much for taking time to answer questions!!!

Since knitting needles are _not_ all made to a real standard, I hope you've first checked - with a caliper - that the needles you're using are truly the size indicated on them. Until I started using a vernier caliper to measure mine, I had no idea why some needles fit the holes on some needle gauges. Other than made-in-a-metricized-country and the old UK Standard Wire Gauge needles, none are reliably sized. ;(


----------



## NataliaWilson (Mar 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If the seller is also the maker, maybe you could ask him to make some that could double as needle gauges? Can't hurt to ask!


Actually, it can hurt. It hurts me. I make these rings. I work hard on them, and invest a lot of time, effort and money to make them. By asking someone to knock off my design, you are stealing from me. If you don't think they are worth the price, that is your opinion, and you are entitled to it. But please don't ask someone to rip me, or any artist, off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NataliaWilson said:


> Actually, it can hurt. It hurts me. I make these rings. I work hard on them, and invest a lot of time, effort and money to make them. By asking someone to knock off my design, you are stealing from me. If you don't think they are worth the price, that is your opinion, and you are entitled to it. But please don't ask someone to rip me, or any artist, off.


I regret if my off the cuff suggestion offends you. However, you aren't the only maker of needle-gauge-rings. I quick search on Google Images finds _at least_ two others:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/124487993/knit-or-die-power-ring-eurmm?ref=shop_home_active_17
http://evileyeemporium.bigcartel.com/product/knitting-needle-gauge-ring ... but I'm guessing that second link is yours.

I imagine silver to be easier to work with than stainless steel. My suggesting that someone who already works with stainless steel might make some rings that are also needle gauges is just me expressing my wish/dream. It in no way can be construed to be a negative comment on you or your work. Nor is it likely to result in you being financially impacted. Those who want silver are't necessarily those who want stainless steel or even plastic.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

It is so much more attractive than my old red Susan Bates gauge I have been using for more than 60 years. I agree with Jessica-Jean that stainless steel would be a good choice. My flute is silver and dings and dents too easily, also silver flatware. Have picked up some nice ChiaoGoo needles lately at Tuesday Mornings and surprised at how they do not line up with standard measures, sometimes by as much as a full size.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

MG said:


> Thought about this a bit more ...
> 
> As knitters, we invest hours of our time and money to make an item to be gifted or for sale. We get upset when folks expect us to make them something for $30 or $40 when we know that amount will barely cover the cost of the yarn, much less our time.
> 
> ...


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cru said:


> It is so much more attractive than my old red Susan Bates gauge I have been using for more than 60 years. I agree with Jessica-Jean that stainless steel would be a good choice. My flute is silver and dings and dents too easily, also silver flatware. Have picked up some nice ChiaoGoo needles lately at Tuesday Mornings and surprised at how they do not line up with standard measures, sometimes by as much as a full size.


ChiaoGoo needles are made in China, presumably to precise metric measurements. Metric is metric and few metric sizes are _exactly_ the same as any Made-In-USA to fit the non-standardized US needle/hook sizes. Older needles/hooks may or may not fit the same hole in a newer needle gauge, and vice-versa. This is why my knitting toolbox has a vernier caliper in it. Just swapping out needles that are marked as being the same size can bollix a project, if they are not in truth the same size.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cru said:


> It is so much more attractive than my old red Susan Bates gauge I have been using for more than 60 years. I agree with Jessica-Jean that stainless steel would be a good choice. My flute is silver and dings and dents too easily, also silver flatware. Have picked up some nice ChiaoGoo needles lately at Tuesday Mornings and surprised at how they do not line up with standard measures, sometimes by as much as a full size.


I'm curious if you have had any issues with the ChiaoGoo (CG) needles you bought at Tuesday Morning. Were they fixed or interchangeable?

The reason I ask is that some year ago when Kollage was having difficulty with their needles, which at the time were being produced overseas, it seemed like all of a sudden Kollage needles showed up at Tuesday Morning. Not too long ago, CG had a bad run and some of their cables were not properly screwing onto the tips. A vendor told me they quickly fixed the problem and were being good about swapping new ones for the problem ones, but it did make me wonder if they sold the problematic stock to discount stores like Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool idea, but yes, quite pricey...


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

All these nice comments.....I may just darn well have to buy one. ????I have wanted one for a very long time so maybe I will buy myself a Christmas gift.


----------



## Ponnster (Feb 21, 2016)

I want but does seem to be priced high.. if they have a sale, I'd like to know


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

The amount of precision work required to make this ring, makes the price reasonable. I may have to ask for one for Christmas.


----------

